# lamictal/did you feel worse before you got better



## Beala (Oct 14, 2006)

I am at 50 lamictal almost 100 but I feel more foggy and detached, I want to stop it but wonder if it will get better. Any suggestions ???


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi Beala,

I reached 100mg around this time last year. I felt terrible, panic. I experienced more fogginess, detached even further from my environment. Went to my Dr in a panic and asked for smaller tabs to begin the descent immediatley. Iam now on 12.5my every two days as Iam too cauitous to quit it any sooner.

I dont know, someone else can keep us right but isn't it used for DP not DR?

Up until I began experiencing greater derealisation as I increased the dose I hadnt realise that the fog had begun to lift. Dont feel back there yet.


----------

